# Solved: Unable to play .MOV videos on PC from in car cam



## PAT W (Jun 9, 2002)

Hello there
I have a Next Base 402G in car cam. This comes with software called Driving Record Player to play the videos. When I plug in the cam to the PC I am asked what I want to download the images with - Windows Media Player or Photoshop. Have tried both and it actually loads the videos as Quick Time Movie. When I then open this in the Driving Record Player it gives me a message telling me that .MOV does not match the file format and playing the file may result in unexpected behaviour. I play the file and it is very poor and goes very slowly. I am running Windows XP.
Can anyone please help.

Thank you
Pat W


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

You likely can't use the pop up notification options. 

Connect the cam, cancel the popup, then use the software supplied with the cam to transfer/edit/play the files.


----------



## PAT W (Jun 9, 2002)

I've connected the cam with the lead provided. I've opened the video clip straight from the cam into the software and it's still giving me the same message.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Reading the troubleshooting section of the manual says this


> The video files from the iN CAR CAM are in MOV format and may not be compatible with your PC if suitable playback software is not installed. Install the supplied Driver Recorder Player software and the additional Codecs if necessary.


I suspect you are missing codecs. An easier way to play mov files is just to use VLC, which includes all the codecs.
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/index.html

It plays MOV files if you go here
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/features.html
and look in the section titled Input formats.


----------



## PAT W (Jun 9, 2002)

Many thanks - using the videolan download has worked !


----------

